# The start of something new (stash)



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, I figured I'd share my "stash" in it's fledgling form before I fall off the cliff next month, mainly to remind myself a year from now that this used to be a cheap hobby .

Nothing really impressive to look at, as I pretty much smoke them as I get them at the moment...but it's a start :eyebrows:



















and of course my very high quality, classy, super exquisite "tupperdore".


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

You're going to need some bigger containers man. It'll only get steeper from here.. Some good sticks though!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Macke said:


> You're going to need some bigger containers man. It'll only get steeper from here.. Some good sticks though!


Oh, the Wineador will be purchased at the beginning of November  Those are just temporary storage


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Not a bad start. Stick around and it won't take long for the madness to hit. I'm not an infused fan, but I would happily smoke the others. Thanks for sharing brother.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Not a bad start. Stick around and it won't take long for the madness to hit. I'm not an infused fan, but I would happily smoke the others. Thanks for sharing brother.


I prefer a normal cigar as well, the two 'real' infused sticks in there are for the wife...whenever I get around to convincing her to try one, and the C-Notes are more to keep my brother out of the rest of my stash .

I do admit I don't have much experience with many infused sticks either though, so a sampler of DE Infused is on my to buy list.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

nice pick up! i get some infused in between reg smokes, just to have something diff and break the cycle so to speak! from fayettnom huh? used to there alot when i was a kid to all the korean rests there since there wasnts any in Raleigh! enjoy the smokes!!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

stock93pgt said:


> nice pick up! i get some infused in between reg smokes, just to have something diff and break the cycle so to speak! from fayettnom huh? used to there alot when i was a kid to all the korean rests there since there wasnts any in Raleigh! enjoy the smokes!!


if only they had as many good cigar shops as they do korean places...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I like your progressively forward thinking, ie. "...the Wineador will be purchased at the beginning of November..."

Now that's smart planning!! PS - buy a BIG one!


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

Staxed said:


> if only they had as many good cigar shops as they do korean places...


lmao! aint that the truth! but they are good tho!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I like your progressively forward thinking, ie. "...the Wineador will be purchased at the beginning of November..."
> 
> Now that's smart planning!! PS - buy a BIG one!


Buy triple the size you think you are going to need. Period. I went from a 50, to a 75, to a cooler, to all of them filled and now a new 1500 ct should be showing up this week. Buy big.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I like your progressively forward thinking, ie. "...the Wineador will be purchased at the beginning of November..."
> 
> Now that's smart planning!! PS - buy a BIG one!





The Tick said:


> Buy triple the size you think you are going to need. Period. I went from a 50, to a 75, to a cooler, to all of them filled and now a new 1500 ct should be showing up this week. Buy big.


I'm hoping the Wineador (28 ct, unless I can find a bigger one for around $200-$250) will last for a while at least. Looking right now, gonna be about $600-$700 on the initial setup...sucks seeing all that cash go to storage rather than smokes to get me started, but I figure I might as well start with a good place to hold the 'future' of my hobby


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Staxed said:


> I'm hoping the Wineador (28 ct, unless I can find a bigger one for around $200-$250) will last for a while at least. Looking right now, gonna be about $600-$700 on the initial setup...sucks seeing all that cash go to storage rather than smokes to get me started, but I figure I might as well start with a good place to hold the 'future' of my hobby


Without that "storage" your smokes would be worthless. A lot of people spend 10-20 dollars on a cigar and store it in some lame ass humidor. Do it right the first time and I am sure you will be rewarded with tasty treats for a long time.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

The Tick said:


> Without that "storage" your smokes would be worthless. A lot of people spend 10-20 dollars on a cigar and store it in some lame ass humidor. Do it right the first time and I am sure you will be rewarded with tasty treats for a long time.


That's what I'm aiming for


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Please store the Drew Estates with the rest of the infused.
Think of that poor Oliva Serie V and Fuentes.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Please store the Drew Estates with the rest of the infused.
> Think of that poor Oliva Serie V and Fuentes.


I've seen lots of people say this, and others that say it doesn't matter...I'm still torn on the decision...

DE Naturals are not infused at all

I won't store them with the other infused for that reason, I don't want the infused messing their flavor up. I have considered storing them by themselves though, I just don't think I really see a reason to though (as I'm planning on getting a few boxes of them and don't want two wineadors  lol) since they aren't infused...

that's one things I've been searching all over for, and there so much contradictory info when it comes to storing the DE naturals


----------



## chris14001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember when i was at that stage. Get ready like the guys say its going to grow so fast you wont realize like i didnt an now have a so much i wonder how it happen!!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I would personally throw the DE sticks in with the other infused IMO. I've had a couple of the DE natural sticks and would consider them an infused stick. like someone said before, think of the Oliva and fuentes.. it might not matter but its better to be safe than sorry. but great start none the less, looks like how I started out and now I'm in a 48qt cooler and running out of room soon.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> I would personally throw the DE sticks in with the other infused IMO. I've had a couple of the DE natural sticks and would consider them an infused stick. like someone said before, think of the Oliva and fuentes.. it might not matter but its better to be safe than sorry. but great start none the less, looks like how I started out and now I'm in a 48qt cooler and running out of room soon.


I still don't know why people consider them infused, they aren't infused at all, lol. They just use a non standard cigar tobacco.

I might move them to a 3rd tupperdore, but I won't mix them with the infused, because they aren't infused 

Like I said though, my only concern is once I get a few boxes of them, I don't want to have to get another cooler or something to store them in...so I gotta figure out what I want to do soon, lol.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Didn't really know where to post this, so I figured I'd just toss it in here as an update to this thread since it wasn't a bomb or anything.

I got a membership to the Cigar Rights of America when I joined here as I feel they are doing an excellent job to support some vital legislation in the U.S. at the moment. Along with that membership came 2 exclusive cigars that apparently you can't get anywhere else. I thought that was pretty neat.

They arrived in the mail today along with a bomb I wasn't expected, so my small stash has already grown by 8 (minus 2 that I've smoked since I posted this...so really 6...lol).


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

So, a month and a half has gone by, and I'm done with purchases for a while now (until I get another job...), so I figured now would be a good time to show my 'updated' stash. I'm currently sitting just a tad under 1000 sticks, I think I went just a tad bit overboard. I've got plenty to let rest though...

Without further ado...
*(note...there is a second post to this, couldn't fit all the pictures in one post)*









Here is a shot of the entire stash together, in-depth shots/close-ups to follow...









What better place to start that with sticks I've received as gifts. The puff community for some reason saw fit to bomb the living day lights out of me. I got somewhere in the neighborhood of 300 sticks as gifts since I joined, there's a bit less than that in this picture...but...that's what gifts are for right?  I can't say thank you enough to all the people involved in making me buy more storage space, other than I hate you! 





































Next up will my small stash of infused sticks, gotta have one every now and then...









Coolers can come next I guess...these were quite a bit more full yesterday, but finally got my wineador finished, so a lot of the stuff that was in the coolers is in there now, pictures of that shortly...









This is most of my boxes, Undercrowns in the bottom, and other assorted cigars...









the boxes are filled with lots of single sticks, the bags are bundles of things like Seconds, etc.









just a shot of the inside of the boxes in the singles cooler


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

And now the Wineador...which I have to say, turned out excellently!









full view









Top shelf of my top drawer, this is a removable tray from the top drawer









Bottom of the top drawer, this is mostly singles









5 Vegas Stuff









Oliva, some MUWATS, and a few assorted Perdomo









Diesel UC, GHV2002, Perdomo 10ths, and some San Cristobals and some Camacho Candela's









hidden under the bottom drawer









One full box of San Cristobal Elegancia, and the rest are full of singles









Boxes from the pic above opened up...

And last but not least...my humi...


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice stash. You and me both....off that cliff, no chute


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Dang bro! You've come a long way!

Your wineador looks great!


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

Staxed said:


> And now the Wineador...which I have to say, turned out excellently!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang! your stash/loot lookin great!!!! im gonna be hopeful that ill be getting a wineador next month as i am tired of tupperdors and running out of space on my desk!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Great looking set up Daniel and some great cigars in that stash. The wine cooler looks fantastic.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

AWESOME


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone, now if I only had more people close to me to help me smoke them...lol


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Daniel...just like a damn squirrel...very nice stash!


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

It looks like you tripped of a cliff 2 months ago and have been freefalling since.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice update! Stash looks good in its new home


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks beautiful! I'm jealous of your drawers. Lol


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW.... I am coming over!


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow Staxed, great job, looks great and wonderful pics. Congrats on the new setup.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:biglaugh: Ahhhh. I've been waiting for an updated pic. Good times!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

300+ sticks from fellow puffers... love it!!! 

:smoke:

Great looking stash, Daniel! You really did take that plunge!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I saw this thread and thought id comment. You need to show you new storage and stash now.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Way too organized! How you gonna find anything that way? Kidding. Great stash!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

You need to show the progress little boy


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> You need to show the progress little boy


you need to learn how to read old woman


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

Great Setup... Love the winedor pictures. You have some great looking sticks. It is a slippery slope..... and the members here are second to none.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The next update will be of Daniel in front of him own B&M


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> The next update will be of Daniel in front of him own B&M


that would be awesome


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

And I will be in a picture frame on the wall smoking a cigar


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

And he'll call it "yer nuts be smokin'" featuring the Staxed Signature perfecto


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

damn, how'd you find out about the Staxed Signature Perfecto Jason, I haven't told many people yet!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Ron Mexico (Signature Perfecto)


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Ron Mexico (Signature Perfecto)


no

...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't trip, Daniel...I got skillz


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Please store the Drew Estates with the rest of the infused.
> Think of that poor Oliva Serie V and Fuentes.


I believe the Naturals by DE are not infused.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

they are not...you are correct...


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

it's amazing the amount of people that think they are though


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope your freezing those sticks. I would hate to see any bugs in a stash of such epic proportions.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

everything except gifted sticks are frozen, and gifted sticks are kept separate.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

Im about to take the plunge tomorrow. Gona buy like 85 sticks  If my collection turns out half as good as yours I will consider myself blessed.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I think people just assume any Drew Estate is infused because the Acid line was publicized a lot. He actually has more non-infused than infused lines. I think what happens is someone grabs a kuba kuba or similar and hates the incense taste so they are shy about all DE sticks!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't had all of the Natural line, but the ones I tried are pretty damn good! I really enjoy the Juicy Lucy when i don't have a lot of time and want a good smoke! I've been wanting to try the Irish Hops and Pimp Sticks but havent had a chance yet.

Anyway,sorry to threadjack...back to the previous program!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> I think people just assume any Drew Estate is infused because the Acid line was publicized a lot. He actually has more non-infused than infused lines. I think what happens is someone grabs a kuba kuba or similar and hates the incense taste so they are shy about all DE sticks!





Packerjh said:


> I haven't had all of the Natural line, but the ones I tried are pretty damn good! I really enjoy the Juicy Lucy when i don't have a lot of time and want a good smoke! I've been wanting to try the Irish Hops and Pimp Sticks but havent had a chance yet.
> 
> Anyway,sorry to threadjack...back to the previous program!


no worries, DE Naturals are one of my favorite lines, love the Jucy Lucy's as well. Haven't tried the Pimp Sticks, I've got 5 of them sitting here to try though.


----------

